# Opened Up My Vintage Omega Today (Photos)



## bobg171 (Mar 28, 2011)

I took advantage of the good light, and opened up my vinatge 14k Omega. This watch is over 60 years old.


----------



## davidcxn (Nov 4, 2010)

It looks like a calibre 300 which I think was introduced circa 1944. Fantastic looking watch and just epitomises the style of the period. Great to see the pictures. I'm always wary of opening up older watches in case vintage turns to wreckage!

Thanks

David


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

That's lovely! :thumbsup: Right up my street! :notworthy:

Mike


----------



## Brimo (Apr 13, 2011)

You've shown me yours, now I'll show you mine!


----------



## AndyY (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi bobg, this is going to sound stupid but how did you get the back off - is it just a case of prying it out.

Thanks

Andy (newbie)!!


----------



## davidcxn (Nov 4, 2010)

AndyY said:


> Hi bobg, this is going to sound stupid but how did you get the back off - is it just a case of prying it out.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Andy (newbie)!!


Hi AndyY,

The back doesn't actually come off. It's difficult to explain but firstly there will be a small gap between the bezel and case. Using a fine blade you can prise the bezel off leaving you with the case, dial etc still in its back casing. At this point you can carefully lift the dial / movement from the back casing. It all seems easy when someone with the proper tools and confidence does it.

Regards

David


----------



## ValvesRule (May 20, 2009)

Is this the Minute Wheel?

Odd place to put it, but I suppose if you're tight for space...


----------



## jayxbee (Jul 26, 2010)

Dare not open mine! I'd drop somthing out the back!


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

David has the procedure right for this style of case, but generally, any make of this style mof case will open this way, so you could pick up a cheapie non worker off terbay if you wanted to practice first ~ ~ no risk of damaging a nice item if you work away on some others first :yes:


----------



## jayxbee (Jul 26, 2010)

mel said:


> David has the procedure right for this style of case, but generally, any make of this style mof case will open this way, so you could pick up a cheapie non worker off terbay if you wanted to practice first ~ ~ no risk of damaging a nice item if you work away on some others first :yes:


Good idea Mel, thanks

JxB


----------

